# Outpatient surgical center-Thank you



## PragnaJ (Oct 30, 2008)

I need help with two questions. ICD-9 AND CPT code. Thank you in advance.

1. Dx:  Redundant Colon (found 751.5, congenital) Should I code congenital?

2. Arthroscopic partial medial meniscectomy with chondroplasty of medial femoral condyle, left knee.  

CPT code I used 29881. For chondroplasty  should I code 29877?


----------



## maudys (Oct 30, 2008)

*29881*

29881 only because it includes the chondroplasty (try looking it up that way first) and states "with meniscectomy (medial OR lateral, including any meniscal shaving)"

29887 states "drilling for intact osteochondritis dissecans lesion with internal fixation"

and your code for the redundent colon is appropriate as far as i can tell

hope that helps.
maudy


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 30, 2008)

PragnaJ said:


> I need help with two questions. ICD-9 AND CPT code. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 1. Dx:  Redundant Colon (found 751.5, congenital) Should I code congenital?
> 
> ...



Pragna,  I can't help on the dx, but the chondroplasty (29877) is included in the meniscectomy (29881) if both are performed in the same compartment of the knee.  In your example, they were both done in the medial compartment, so only the meniscectomy is coded.  Hope this is helpful.


----------

